# Shelties - Pretty and stupid (pictures)



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Took my camera out in the garden here is what happened. Scroll to the bottom for the silly pictures.

Pretty pictures.

















































































Stupid/Silly.

















































Soon there will be 3 complete nutters to take pictures of.:lol:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I want Kai. Give me Kai. PM me for my address! :lol:

Lovely pictures!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Trying to kill eachother  Kai looks asif he has no ears in one :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

That second picture of Kai made me go all gooey inside :001_wub:
The more I see of your dogs, the more I fall in love with Shelties!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I want Kai. Give me Kai. PM me for my address! :lol:
> 
> Lovely pictures!


Nooooooooo hes mine.



CheekoAndCo said:


> Trying to kill eachother  Kai looks asif he has no ears in one :lol:


Hahah I know its because his fur is so big.



Thorne said:


> That second picture of Kai made me go all gooey inside :001_wub:
> The more I see of your dogs, the more I fall in love with Shelties!


Thank you.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Have you any with all your dogs playing together??


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Lovely pictures. Have you any with all your dogs playing together??


I am not lucky enough for them all to stay still.:lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> I want Kai. Give me Kai. PM me for my address! :lol:
> 
> Lovely pictures!


you want kai i want alaska...we need to team up, you distract her and i'll..hide them somehow!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful Emma, Alaska and Kai are welcome here anytime...lol


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Seeing your beautiful pictures always gets me wanting a sheltie. Alaska is beautiful! As is Kai! Both welcome here anytime :lol:


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG They are beautiful!!! I want a sheltie!!!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

What lovely pictures thanks for sharing, I love Shelties. My aunt used to have one when I was a child and it was called Shandy - it was the most beautiful dog and had a great temperament. I love their long muzzles and lovely expressive eyes.


----------

